# Copy.com offering free cloud storage and unlimited referral bonuses



## jackdubl (Aug 8, 2011)

This was reported on Phandroid a few days ago. 5GB free to sign up; nothing new there. But sign up with my link and we EACH get an extra 5GB. Then refer someone else for the same deal as many times as you can. I'm up to 55GB free. Here's my link: https://copy.com?r=cSoov

Story was from Tuesday on Phandroid, but offer is still going. Says limited time offer, though. So hook me and you up, then hook yourself up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

See this post:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40098-10gb-free-space-copy-from-barracuda-networks/#entry1130672

Thread closed.


----------

